# Workmate as Workbench Vise



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I built a workbench (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/64300) but since it has no vises, it is really a work table. I want/need to add more work holding capability and I was wondering if any other LJs have incorporated a Workmate (or something similar) as an end vise. I have seen others using pipe clamps as vises as well. I have a Wonderdog some hold downs on order to "hold" me over until I make more permanent provisions.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I can't think how of how someone could incorporate the two, but people are resourceful. If you plane on doing some serious hand planing or chisel work I'd suggest adding some sandbags or other weight to the base of the Workmate for stability.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I am thinking of dismantling a Workmate and reattaching the clamp to my work table. I was thinking that someone had already gone down this path. If not, I am not afraid to be a pioneer . . .


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Nice workbench Don.

Attaching a workmate clamp to your workbench will be awesome.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't know about your WorkMate but the one I have has plastic "nut" that after a little use fail to hold tite.

Good Luck!

Herb


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the comments.

I don't actually have a Workmate, but I've been seeing a few of them on local CL postings. I just got to thinking that it might be possible to use its clamping ability and capacity on my bench. My bench is made of PT lumber, so if I plan to use a vise, I have to be careful about material selection. My dream vises would have wooden screws-I am actually looking at getting two of those.

@HerbC-Thanks for the information about the plastic nut. Maybe the Workmate is not the best idea after all . . .


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

I would like to see it.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I built the Moxon type vise attached to the front of my bench (see my projects) and it sees a lot of use and has held up well. If I did it over I would use the ACME rod rather than the all thread for speed of adjustment (but I solved that problem by adding power to mine!).


----------



## AndyDuframe (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a workmate that I use all the time, but it's quite a bit lower in height than any workbench I've ever built-which means I've never been able to use them together. If I had bench/table like yours (which is nice by the way), I'd probably just stock up on a few new clamps to serve the same purpose. Some of the newer clamps/widgets are awesome.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=69583&cat=51&ap=1

Maybe one of these clamps.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a Workmate 225. It is about 25 years old…maybe older. I can't recall when I bought it…two wives ago I think! 

I don't think it would work as a clamp. I usually clamp to firm and stop because I don't want to break it.

I am in the process of building a new workbench.
This is the vise I am installing.

My blog with progress so far is located here.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Waho6o9 The first thing i thought when i saw that picture was the thumb getting smashed trying to use the quick release button. lol 
I found my quick release vise at a flea market(swap meet) and payed $15.00 for it.
then a few years later i found the same model vise at a salvage/reuse store and payed $5.00 for it. 
Only seen this type of vise 2 times in my life and in different states no less. 
Just keep looking on CL, yard sales, swap meets and you'll find what you need for a good price. You don't have to be too careful what type of material it is. It takes a long time (decades) for PT to do anything that will affect performance on a vise and a bit of paint will prolong it even more.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

@gfadvm-I like your powered Moxon vise.

@MT_Stringer-That Eclipse vise looks like one of the ones I want/need.

@waho6o9-That "pipe clamp" vise looks interesting, but I want/need one with a dog on the movable jaw.

@OnlyJustME-I am thinking more and more that I'll just get a "normal" vise and take my chances on PT's aggressiveness to mild steel or cast iron.


----------



## BHitt (Dec 19, 2015)

I see I am a few years late responding to this thread, but maybe all you guys are still alive so what the heck. I too thought the Chinese knockoff Workmate I have would be a good thing to cannibalize for hardware. I performed radical surgery on one today and the twin screws are perfect for what I want. There is no plastic on mine:









I made my bench from an old laminated maple library table and built the base and tool tray out of poplar. Now I will use one of the old maple library table legs for a vise face along the front of my bench. I'll drill two holes for the threaded rods to slide in and out of the bench top. (I just polyurethaned the bench so that's why it's sitting on blocks)


----------



## BHitt (Dec 19, 2015)

I see I am a few years late responding to this thread, but maybe all you guys are still alive so what the heck. I too thought the Chinese knockoff Workmate I have would be a good thing to cannibalize for hardware. I performed radical surgery on one today and the twin screws are perfect for what I want. There is no plastic on mine:









I made my bench from an old laminated maple library table and built the base and tool tray out of poplar. Now I will use one of the old maple library table legs for a vise face along the front of my bench. I'll drill two holes for the threaded rods to slide in and out of the bench top.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice improvisation and repurposing on the vise as well as on the library table.

I ended up building a leg vise on my bench and bought an old cast iron Columbian woodworking vise to use. I haven't cleaned up and installed it yet though.


----------

